# Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello boys and girls of the 24v forum!
Let us put our hands together for the first ever Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pricing is yet to be decided, the kit is *NOT* in production yet. (1-2 months) 
the turbo is a t67 p-trim with a .83a/r exhaust and as stated in the other post the kit makes 327WHP @ 9psi w/ a 3" exhaust. 
Big ups to Chamuco5 for lending us his car for the project









more news to follow in the up coming weeks! 
we will definitely keep you all posted!!
this IS what you have all been waiting for....

































































_Modified by Devin @ Kinetic at 1:24 PM 6-18-2008_


_Modified by Devin @ Kinetic at 1:28 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (Devin @ Kinetic)*

good job
so this turbo is basically a T04R huh?



_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 3:27 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_good job
so this turbo is basically a T04R huh?

_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 3:25 PM 6-18-2008_

nah still a t4 compressor and t3 exhaust


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (Devin @ Kinetic)*

Oh, and its good to know someone else is using the same IC design im useing near the crankshaft. Be careful when you lower the car, the Axle sometimes rubs on the piping.
Is that 2.25" IC piping?


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

i believe its 2" off the compressor cover and 2.5 out of the intercooler


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Oh, and its good to know someone else is using the same IC design im useing near the crankshaft. Be careful when you lower the car, the Axle sometimes rubs on the piping.
Is that 2.25" IC piping?









Did you ever see any EIP car?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_








Did you ever see any EIP car?

yea i did, theyres was slightly different though from what i remember








i could be wrong, but this design makes it nice and stealth like


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

cast manifold! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
doors are flying open....


----------



## rungfind (Jun 15, 2008)

Is there anyway you can make the IC pipe to fit up to the C2 intake manifold


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (L.I. Dan)*

Sick! Those who are fortunate enough to have a 24v AND money are truly blessed.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that is the same exhaust manifold that's like $250 on ebay
but i'd still rock it


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (rungfind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rungfind* »_Is there anyway you can make the IC pipe to fit up to the C2 intake manifold

most likely just buy the length of pipe from C2 from their kit that goes from the FMIC, up around the battery and to the sri manifold. I can't imagine anything else being much different other than something minor maybe.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_that is the same exhaust manifold that's like $250 on ebay
but i'd still rock it









yea, thats exactly what i was thinking too...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Too bad all those SPA manifolds are t3. :\


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

yeah that is t3 only and by the looks of it, that is a SPA manifold, which is t3 also.
12v gets t3/t4


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

so what software?


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Can you post dyno graph?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_yeah that is t3 only and by the looks of it, that is a SPA manifold, which is t3 also.
12v gets t3/t4









This is T3/T4 too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm interested in who's doing the tuning for these kits...


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

yes, it is for a t3/t4 "hybrid" and has no provisions for a t4


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Devin @ Kinetic)*

Any ballpark idea of how much the kit will be? And can you confirm the exhaust manifold is the same as:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

Awesome im starting to save up now


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

the manifold looks the same as this unit and the spa unit 
but there is a bit of a difference 
costing is not set as of now 
2 to 3 weeks we should have full pricing


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbohead)*

oh wow good to hear pricing will be available so soon







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (Devin @ Kinetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devin @ Kinetic* »_Hello boys and girls of the 24v forum!
Let us put our hands together for the first ever Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pricing is yet to be decided, the kit is *NOT* in production yet. (1-2 months) 
the turbo is a t67 p-trim with a .83a/r exhaust and as stated in the other post the kit makes 327WHP @ 9psi w/ a 3" exhaust. 


83ar = no such thing, most likely a typo.
*Now onto some details:
A T67 is a T04R, and basically this turbo is a T3/T67 with a P trim turbine wheel, which is the same as a standard T04R aside from the turbine housing which is T3 flanged. 
The 82ar T housing accepts the P trim turbine wheel, so this hardware setup would have enough in its pants to make 500HP + if you've got enough in your pants to do it.*


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

i've heard that you guys have a 3.2 24V at your shop right now, hows that one coming?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_i've heard that you guys have a 3.2 24V at your shop right now, hows that one coming?

I heard its coming along well


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
I heard its coming along well
















Secrets dont make friends







Spill the beans


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Secrets dont make friends







Spill the beans

















its almost done like the 24V kit, but a bit behind







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

The kit looks good, but I hope you guys still have alot of loose ends to tie up before production


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Yeah, we have a lot of kits waiting to be released. We always tie up the loose ends prior to production. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Yeah, we have a lot of kits waiting to be released. We always tie up the loose ends prior to production. Thanks for the kind words









Congrats on another great kit guys. Doesn't look as pretty as the C2 kit, but then you guys are Canadian. Canadians don't care about crap like that. Just the straight goods








I reckon Mr Atwood has been consulted on the tuning aspects as usual...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phatvw at 10:29 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

rough crowd...I guess after a deployment I'll have something to spend my money on







Is there a heat shield for the exhaust side? I know on my slc turbo I melted an axle boot.....


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

idk if it's really less pretty than c2's...just that engine bay is filthy haha so it's deceiving in a way...plus that's a preproduction photo.
i do like the black piping.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_idk if it's really less pretty than c2's...just that engine bay is filthy haha so it's deceiving in a way...plus that's a preproduction photo.
i do like the black piping. 


Hehe I'm just giving them **** cause I still have the BETA MkIV 12v test pipes that [email protected] installed on my car. I was supposed to get shiny new production pipes at some point, but whatever, the car runs great!
Props to Kinetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*








always with the love Dan
call me we will set u up










_Modified by turbohead at 1:55 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbohead)*

is there going to be anything about/of the kit on display at waterfest?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Looking good. One suggestion I would make is that you guys should cut your hoses a little cleaner and use some clamps. I was looking at this months Eurotuner and the 1.8t bay was so clean and then I noticed some of the black hose was cut pretty ragged and there weren't clamps on them. It is mostly cosmetic, but it looks so much better.
BTW loved the hard line coolant setup on the 1.8t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbohead)*


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

god i want it.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

if this kit comes through im prolly going to jump on it, do you guys need a test car im willing to lend mine


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (Devin @ Kinetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devin @ Kinetic* »_the turbo is a t67 p-trim with a .83a/r exhaust and as stated in the other post the kit makes 327WHP @ 9psi w/ a 3" exhaust.

Nice to see Kinetic using a large turbo for their kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What injectors is this going to be tuned for? 630's? It would be nice to see 500 whp on pump gas.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

man i am sure getting excited about these set ups! i'd love to be driving one by august. hint hint


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

watching.....


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rodrigo18)*

btw here's a photo of the setup from waterfest...very soon everyone, very soon. I was speaking to a few guys at kinetic and i think its very promising. Pricing was still TBD at the show, but they said very very similar to the 12v kits with just some few differences in price


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

So who is doing the tune on this kit? C2?


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

no, someone i've never heard


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (jettaglis)*

Eurodyne in canada is tuning if i heard right IIRC.
Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## geetarhero (Oct 1, 2006)

/officially holding off on buying the VF blower till pricing comes out.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (geetarhero)*

must know priceeeeeeeeng








just oh so curious as to waht my next move should be in my money pit game


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Anymore info about what you guys will be including with the kits ?
Who will be tuning the kits ?
More pics please!!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

month bump!
UPDATES!?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (geetarhero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geetarhero* »_/officially holding off on buying the VF blower till pricing comes out.

Do both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_month bump!
UPDATES!?


We need prices or theres gonna be a riot


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (turbohead)*

I officially offer my car to be the Los Angeles guinea pig for this kit! lol
Insane! Can't wait to see/hear!


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Satchriani)*

no need to be a guinea pig, i already did that. my car is the 2nd 24v turbo they have done and it should be ready for me to pick up in a week or so (hopefully)


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (canadacraig)*

Lucky Btard. please post up the details ... perhaps even a dyno


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_no need to be a guinea pig, i already did that. my car is the 2nd 24v turbo they have done and it should be ready for me to pick up in a week or so (hopefully)


Yes...but you're ALL the way in BC.... and I'm ALL the way over here in Los Angeles. It's a crime to have your car so far away from us all on the west coast. There needs to be some local love!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Satchriani)*

pricing?


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Satchriani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satchriani* »_

Yes...but you're ALL the way in BC.... and I'm ALL the way over here in Los Angeles. It's a crime to have your car so far away from us all on the west coast. There needs to be some local love!










lol, bro if i was any closer to the west coast i'd be in the ocean! i'm in Victoria BC which is only a 2 hour ferry ride and a 30minute drive to Kinetic. For you kinetic is only a quick sprint up the I-5 ! i've done it in like 20hours from LA.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (canadacraig)*








?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_







?

x2


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

i emailed them a few days ago on september 1st and this is what the response was:
Hello Kinetic,
I was wondering if anything new has surfaced about the 24v Turbo kit for the MKIV GTI. I saw the setup at Waterfest 14 but there were no prices, as the brochure i have says TBA. Is there a release date set for it thus far? Is there any info on pricing, or numbers that the kit will put out? 
Thank You
D. Lopez
>>>>>>Response:
Dan
Thanks for the interest
It will be 1 to 2 months for a full time frame to be set
Please check back

Shawn vanNeer
Kinetic Motorsport / Tech / R&D
p. 604.882.9962 ex.336 / f. 604.882.9965
kineticmotorsport.com
[email protected]
--------------------------------------------------
so im guessing it might be a little bit


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Alls we wants is a ballpark range


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Will be a nice xmas gift if we do get pricing by then.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

This kit will produce some hella good power up top, i think with the t67 it should be able to produce more horsepower than C2's turbo...being that the t67 flows more...
but then again, its all in the tune, and all in the build of the motor


_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 11:21 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
but then again, its all in the tune, and all in the build of the motor

How can something be ALL IN the tune and ALL IN the build of the motor?
That's similar to when people say they're half white, half Indian, half Mexican, and half black. It just doesn't add up.
-Emron


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_
How can something be ALL IN the tune and ALL IN the build of the motor?
That's similar to when people say they're half white, half Indian, half Mexican, and half black. It just doesn't add up.
-Emron

geez, fine, its half tune, half motor, there ya happy?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_This kit will produce some hella good power up top, i think with the t67 it should be able to produce more horsepower than C2's kit...being that the t67 flows more...



Don't forget the T3 turbine housing,
before you start internet racing.









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Don't forget the T3 turbine housing,
before you start internet racing.









-Jeffrey Atwood

i meant turbo, not kit, i edited it


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_
How can something be ALL IN the tune and ALL IN the build of the motor?
That's similar to when people say they're half white, half Indian, half Mexican, and half black. It just doesn't add up.
-Emron


you mean fractals?


----------



## vr6gtiboy570 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Kinetic Motorsport 24v Turbo kit (Devin @ Kinetic)*

ok i have one ? how do i get one


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
i meant turbo, not kit, i edited it

I think he meant that he won't be able to make more power with a T3 turbine housing vs. T4 turbine housing.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Bumping this, since would like to hear if there is any progress & what not towards a final product.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

well since you asked, i just picked my R32 up tonight from them. lets just say i'm a happy camper now. i'll post more info later i'm tired now
edit cause i'm still excited and can't sleep. here are 3 vids. please don't ask for numbers or pics of the engine. if you have any questions please phone kinetic motorsport. ask for shawn van neer. he can tell you everything you can dream about. one thing i will say is that this is a very well priced set up.
also the drive by vids are with no exhaust hence the loudness. but hey, it sounds good 







_Modified by canadacraig at 11:58 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (canadacraig)*

So what numbers did you put down? Did I miss that somewhere? Don't want to pay long distance just to find out what your HP is


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:16 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

sounds mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

It sounded like it fell on its face for a sec in the first drive by video


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Fugee)*

Why not show the numbers









_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_It sounded like it fell on its face for a sec in the first drive by video

****** yo ass fell on it's face when I knocked yo ass out


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Why not show the numbers








****** yo ass fell on it's face when I knocked yo ass out









Didn't know you spoke ebonics, I just signed up for a class at my local community college

















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:16 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Didn't know you spoke ebonics, I just signed up for a class at my local community college
















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:16 PM 9-25-2008_

That's just while messing with Fugee, you should hear him in person...he can imitate anything, "ebonics"







, indian accent, anything....funny as shizz


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

numbers


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Maybe they need to tweak the tune some more before they release the numbers? 
Congrats Craig, looks/sounds amazing! Hope to see the car for myself in Whistler on Saturday.


_Modified by lonny at 10:40 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

the tune is good now, chris tapp/kinetic . no numbers cause i'm a sneaky bastid. its more than stock, but less than 600. i'm not going to be at the whistler cruise. last year is still to fresh in my mind.


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (canadacraig)*

Understandable,I think this year is going to be way different though. When I dyno in Oct maybe you can show me yours if I show you mine


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Why not show the numbers







: 
 couldn't agree more..seems waaaay too secretive....


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

wow








numbers (and prices) PLEASE LOL
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_
please don't ask for numbers or pics of the engine. 

OMG.. it's not like 24v Turbo kits are ground breaking news these days. I doubt anything they are concerned about is significantly different from what is already out there. (Exh manifold config, charge pipe config, etc, etc...) Why no numbers? Seriously... Thats incredibly lame I mean unless they are super crappy (which could really ONLY be because of the tune) then the numbers shouldnt take anyone by suprise either..


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

r32? the rear wheels werent even spinning in that video...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
OMG.. it's not like 24v Turbo kits are ground breaking news these days. I doubt anything they are concerned about is significantly different from what is already out there. (Exh manifold config, charge pipe config, etc, etc...) Why no numbers? Seriously... Thats incredibly lame I mean unless they are super crappy (which could really ONLY be because of the tune) then the numbers shouldnt take anyone by suprise either..

420whp | 460lb/ft @ 17-19 psi IIRC based on my conversation with Sean at Kinetic on the phone, nice guy! Not bad for stock intake manifold numbers IMHO


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:19 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
420whp | 460lb/ft @ 17-19 psi IIRC based on my conversation with Sean at Kinetic on the phone, nice guy! Not bad for stock intake manifold numbers IMHO

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:19 AM 10-24-2008_

17-19psi on stock intake mani...... i think not.








edit: just noticed its an r32, but still didn't think the stock mani on the R could hold that much boost either....


_Modified by Sosl0w at 7:13 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_r32? the rear wheels werent even spinning in that video...

I think its a 24v GTI with a body kit. R32's were not available for import (unless under a salvage title from quebec) until May of this year. There were only a handful of REAL R32's in Canada. So I think you might be right about why his rear wheels were not spinning









And its lame to keep secrets on the boards... why bother even posting a video?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
I think its a 24v GTI with a body kit. R32's were not available for import (unless under a salvage title from quebec) until May of this year. There were only a handful of REAL R32's in Canada. So I think you might be right about why his rear wheels were not spinning










If that's not an R, then someone went way out of their way to make it look like one...24v GTIs didn't come in DBP...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Soslow - Could be 16 psi, I don't remember the conversation exactly but definitely between 1bar < X < 2bar


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Soslow - Could be 16 psi, I don't remember the conversation exactly but definitely between 1bar < X < 2bar

Hmm. Somethings fishy about it. I thought stock mani's pop with anything more than 12.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
Hmm. Somethings fishy about it. I thought stock mani's pop with anything more than 12.









That's what I thought too...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Haha it wont run 16+ psi on the stock intake mani for LONG that's for sure. It might be working now though... Just wait for a few heat cycles and real runs, not dyno pulls in a shop... Shame is, when the OE mani blows you need to re-do your boost piping to do a short runner, or use the HPA mani with the long runners that keeps the stock TB location but to me that seems like a bad idea.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_I think its a 24v GTI with a body kit.

You guys.








Haldex can disable the rear wheels to make it a fwd car.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
If that's not an R, then someone went way out of their way to make it look like one...24v GTIs didn't come in DBP...

I know someone local with a 1.8t with an R32 Clone, It is 100% exterrior identical to a R. And yes he had it repainted as well, he even has the rear dual exhaust tips.
Pics below, car now has the OEM R32 rims and while it looks really bright in the pic, it is supposed to be DBP from the paint code. Also the car was originally reflex silver, so he really went out of his way to make it look like an R



















_Modified by c0ntract_thrilla at 9:27 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
You guys.








Haldex can disable the rear wheels to make it a fwd car.

I dont know much about the Haldex, I was just assuming because you could not get r32's in canada unless you bought a wreck. This law changed in may 21st... so 5 months ago, now you can import any U.S sold vehicle into canada.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
I dont know much about the Haldex, I was just assuming because you could not get r32's in canada unless you bought a wreck. This law changed in may 21st... so 5 months ago, now you can import any U.S sold vehicle into canada.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ke_gRISaUY


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cool. I know that you can pull the fuse in skylines to make them 
RWD... again I based my post on the fact that you could not get R32's in Canada... i know because I wanted to buy one... and Tried hard ... very hard. now you can get them in canada...but not when all this tunning was being done.


----------



## geetarhero (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cool. I know that you can pull the fuse in skylines to make them 
RWD... again I based my post on the fact that you could not get R32's in Canada... i know because I wanted to buy one... and Tried hard ... very hard. now you can get them in canada...but not when all this tunning was being done.


QFT


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
Hmm. Somethings fishy about it. I thought stock mani's pop with anything more than 12.









supposedly up to 14 is okay.. I'm running 12 right now..barely hit boost though.








just paint your intake manifold, if the paint starts cracking, lower the boost.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

I have heard of them popping at 10 PSI. I think its also about how many miles you have on your car and how long it has been boosted too. I have also seen 500 WHP made on a plastic mani, so its not exactly a science saying when they will pop.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxdzqETBPBY


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

you guys are right, i'm a liar


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_you guys are right, i'm a liar

Hey man, read my post, 

_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Haha it wont run 16+ psi on the stock intake mani for LONG that's for sure. It might be working now though... Just wait for a few heat cycles and real runs, not dyno pulls in a shop... Shame is, when the OE mani blows you need to re-do your boost piping to do a short runner, or use the HPA mani with the long runners that keeps the stock TB location but to me that seems like a bad idea.

I would at least try something to reinforce that thing if you are going to be running that much boost on it (16+psi). Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
I would at least try something to reinforce that thing if you are going to be running that much boost on it (16+psi). Keep us posted on how it goes.

I really want to see someone dip the OE manifold in epoxy a couple times then see how it holds up. I bet it would take 20 PSI.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

420 hp/ 460 t is laughable. That thing is no where close to those numbers. lol, stock intake manifold? lol Judging by the dyno video it mangaed those numbers in the split second that it was at wide open throttle? Does not make sense, please make me look foolish with an uncorrected dyno graph, without the 1.17 multiplier



_Modified by Bad Habit at 11:53 PM 10-28-2008_


----------

